# practical reptile keeping magazine issue 3



## Lindso3000 (Dec 10, 2008)

My horsfield tortoise George is in the pet pics part :2thumb:: victory:


----------



## KING_GONZO (Apr 21, 2009)

thats great:no1: anyones else have there pics in there??


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

I should have 
I havent found the 3rd one in the shops though 
Anyone do me a favour and post a pic of the photo`s section for me pweeze: victory:


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

WH Smith stocks it. Not a bad read, except for on the Q and A page where it says that spiders sting!


----------



## BeckyL (Nov 12, 2008)

Awesome, I keep meaning to send a couple of pics in.

I do like the magazine but I can't help thinking it needs to be edited more thoroughly - there are so many silly errors in the typing. I also think the writing style is just way too clunky in places.


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

i wont be getting it again its just shop adds


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

cubeykc said:


> i wont be getting it again its just shop adds


 
i agree that their is an awful lot of adverts in there but i was really impressed with the tortoise pyramiding article this issue. it was well written, unbiased and throuoghly researched.


----------



## KING_GONZO (Apr 21, 2009)

dessicata_uk tell me what pic you have sent in and ill have a look for you


----------



## gregjones (Sep 14, 2008)

I've bought this issue! I might order the first two issues if anybody would recommend them?

I hope this is a long running magazine and stays as cheap as it is!


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

KING_GONZO said:


> dessicata_uk tell me what pic you have sent in and ill have a look for you


Dont matter i just went around a different shop and got it 
Thanks anyway though.
Im even more p!$$ed off now though, 2nd mag my photo was given the wrong name, and now in the 3rd one its wrong yet again, i cant be assed anymore, what is so hard to remember about CAIN EYRE
MY SURNAME HAS 4 LETTERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
MY NAME IS CAIN EYRE
NOT CAIN AYRE
OR DEAN EYRE
Yes, i am slightly infuriated


----------



## Lindso3000 (Dec 10, 2008)

I really like the mag and think it's good value
I don't mind the ads


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yeah I think it's a great mag!


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> Dont matter i just went around a different shop and got it
> Thanks anyway though.
> Im even more p!$$ed off now though, 2nd mag my photo was given the wrong name, and now in the 3rd one its wrong yet again, i cant be assed anymore, what is so hard to remember about CAIN EYRE
> MY SURNAME HAS 4 LETTERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Calm down Bob!!



:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

well ive not even been able to get a copy , sainsburys and whsmith is shit, they still dont have it in yet


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Well if i'm honest I would say that they have really found their feet with this, the third issue. I think they have got the balance of articles right for the market they are aiming for, so I have to comend them for that. Yes there are a lot of adverts, but I guess the money needs to come from somewhere...

Andy


----------



## iXXo (Mar 8, 2009)

Agreed GG. Much Much better this issue. Still some silly errors, but overall its come on leaps and bounds since the last issue. Was hard to get hold of though, ended up getting it from a rep shop..but i dont go rep shops too often, so hopefully asda ect get their act right. 

Looking forward to the next issue now


----------



## ingle (May 25, 2009)

iv just started my journey into the world of reps and just randomly in whs to c if dey had anyfing and BAM! 1st issuse, didnt even realise it was 1st issue till i got da 2nd 1 and saw that it sed 2nd issue. obvsly da big NEW! and 1ST ISSUE! wernt clear enuf for me. 

i do like it, and im so :censor: at spelling anyway that it hasnt botherd me, has sum nice pics but i feel its to fact based and to much of a list off dif set ups for the the animals, rather than just and article about the animal itself.

still buying it tho and am still likein the gtps they had in the 2nd issue.


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have started to buy it got last 2 issues - but have to agree to many ads I think I will buy it when there is a reptile that im interested in featured in the mag!!!

Is there any other reptile magazines out there!!!


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

Its pretty good, good mix of features. nice photos. Lots of ads, which I thinks handy to have a load of suppliers so we can shop about.


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

My leopard gecko is in issue 4. Her name is Warwick, which admittedly is a boy's name, but they changed it to a him haha.

A good magazine though. They advertise calci-sand though which is wrooooong.


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

LauraandLee said:


> I have started to buy it got last 2 issues - but have to agree to many ads I think I will buy it when there is a reptile that im interested in featured in the mag!!!
> 
> Is there any other reptile magazines out there!!!


Lots of adds becuase they will need more articles, but it has just strated.


----------

